# Mechanicum Thallax colour scheme for C&C



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, 

In prep for Adepticon I've a mechanicum 30K force to paint up and I'm looking for comments and critique of the scheme and its execution.

So here it is on my test bed Thallax:






The inspiration for the scheme was JCB (the plant machinery manufacturer) who's name will become part of the army badge.

The visor will be painted black gloss when finished.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good, very striking.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice, but it needs a spot colour to break it up a bit.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Looking good, very striking.


Cheers, I was kinda going for that.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice, but it needs a spot colour to break it up a bit.


I thought so too, I'm hoping that the decals will help with that.

If not, do you think blue or red for the spot colour, or maybe something else?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Red always goes well with yellow, but then you run the risk of having Imperial Fist robots. Maybe a green highlight on the visor might do the job.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good, but rather than acolour, what about a high gloss finish on the black (perhaps with a wash colour to tint it)?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Looks good, but rather than acolour, what about a high gloss finish on the black (perhaps with a wash colour to tint it)?


The visor is having a high gloss finish (which is going to appear on all 12 robots in the army as well) or did you mean high gloss on the black that has also been drybrushed (arm joins, leg joints, feet etc.)?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just the visor =),


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

As an overall scheme i think it's decent. I do think it needs more texture and variety to be visually satisfying. 

I don't know how "done" this is, but I would pick out the rivets and armour studs on both the yellow plates and the underlying metal skeleton. That could be with either metallic or just a little yellow/orange wash to shade around the rivets. The ones on the metal body I'd definitely use a brighter silver or a bronze. 

I think (visor + rivets + decals + shading) = excellent


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Kreuger said:


> As an overall scheme i think it's decent. I do think it needs more texture and variety to be visually satisfying.
> 
> I don't know how "done" this is, but I would pick out the rivets and armour studs on both the yellow plates and the underlying metal skeleton. That could be with either metallic or just a little yellow/orange wash to shade around the rivets. The ones on the metal body I'd definitely use a brighter silver or a bronze.
> 
> I think (visor + rivets + decals + shading) = excellent


Giving the rivets and studs a wash to make them pop a little sounds like a good plan, I'll give it a whirl. The production line is in full swing to do the other 8 Thallaxii (thats the plural right?) to bring them to the same point. Hopefully they will be done by the end of tonight.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheers, they'd all be done by now if I'd not gone out for a quick pint on Saturday night.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Quick update, a family photo of the whole cohort.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Got some Castelax done:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Weird but wonderful looking army! Certainty different from the red we always see mechanicum in and you have pulled off the yellow perfectly, especially in conjunction with the glossy blacks. Good work.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Some battle damage would look nice on that scheme. See some scraped paint and such.


----------

